# Best active Verdi baritone?



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Let's poll baritones too


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Zeljko Lucic
Quinn Kelsey


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

George Gagnidze & Ambrogio Maestri are also candidates. I have a friend who swears Maestri is the best. He's heard both he & Tezier live multiple times for what its worth...


----------

